# Спондилолистез



## fartyna 666 (26 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь профессионалов! Подскажите пожалуйста,есть ли клиники в Крыму специализирующиеся на операциях по данной  болезни, или может кто то уже перенес подобную операцию, хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение.


----------

